# برنامج للحماية من الاشعة التي تطلقها شاش&#1577



## ++menooo++ (26 أبريل 2006)

*برنامج للحماية من الاشعة التي تطلقها شاش&#1577*

رقم الإصدار: 30-day tri 
الوصف : يعتبر هذا البرنامج الصغير من افضل البرامج فى هذا الغرض فهو يحافظ على عينك من شاشة الكمبيوتر وعليك باستخدامه لحمايتك من الاشعاعات التي تصدر من شاشة الكمبيوتر 


صورة توضيحية : 








البرنامج :

هناااااااااا ​


----------



## The_Hero (28 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا معاك و نشوف منك اكتر*

هجرب البرنامج و اقولك رايى


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

البرنامج جميل و ربنا يباركك


----------

